
Is free will a bias of the rich? - mgh2
https://medium.com/@marcos.g.hung/is-free-will-a-bias-of-the-rich-3f4527343508
======
snorkasaurus
No, it's the fantasy of a religion that invents an all powerful god, but still
needs a way to blame people for their actions.

